# Sticky  [TUTORIAL] [ROOT/RECOVERY] US/Canadian Galaxy S III (not for VZW)



## Jaxidian

(This first post is all about the process. The tutorial is in the second post.)

A member of the Android community (mrRobinson at XDA) has been gracious enough to prepare some Odin files for us to use that will allow us to very easily root our devices *without triggering the Custom ROM Flash Counter*_._ All of the "standard" methods for rooting trigger this counter. However, it's possible to "slipstream" root into a specific Odin file in a specific way and BAM - you have root access without triggering the counter! Then all that's left is to get a custom Recovery installed without triggering the counter (details below - certain methods DO trigger the counter, so be careful).

(What is this counter thing? Any related questions about what the counter is and why you care, please put into that thread there and keep out of this thread.)

Before any details, some warning info...

If you follow steps in this post, your phone will probably brick, catch on fire, explode, then become possessed and eat your goldfish! After that, your toilet will explode and your house will be flooded with sewage. Also, there is a risk that this process will not work and your flash counter could be triggered anyways. Simply by trying any of these steps, you void your warranty FOREVER. Jaxidian, RootzWiki, nor anybody other than YOU are responsible for any of these consequences! So proceed with caution! Better yet, close this window now and leave your phone running stock. You shouldn't be doing this!

Before we get started, I want you to understand the following prerequisites:
You must be using a Windows computer. Windows XP, Vista, and 7 have all been tested. I'm unsure if Windows 8 works (there are some known fastboot issues there - I've not tested this method on it though).
(P.S. Mac/Linux users might be able to use Heimdall but I in *absolutely no way* have any idea if it will work and I strongly encourage you to NOT try it unless you're ready for your phone to turn into a newt and to try to see if you float in order to determine if you're a witch or not.)
You must get your drivers installed for your phone! I believe all of the different carriers use the same drivers but Samsung has different download URLs and filenames for each carrier, so I encourage you to find them yourself. Just for convenience, here's a link to T-Mobile's 64-bit drivers. For all other carriers, use this link and simply type your phone's model number in the search box (for T-Mobile, I just had to type "t999" without quotes and it popped right up).
You must have Odin. If you don't, go download it from here.
DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP!!!!!!!!! As soon as you have rooted your phone, you *MUST BACKUP YOUR EFS PARTITION*!!! Failure to do so may render your phone 100% useless once you start flashing ROMs!!! (this step may or may not apply to CDMA users - I simply do not know.) Learn and discuss more about the EFS partition here.
Be prepared to brick your phone into oblivion. If you're not willing to accept that possible consequence, stop right now.
Each carrier has files specific to them. Do NOT try to use files from one carrier with another. If you do, you will have a bad day. It should be recoverable but don't try it. Just for clarification, that means each *carrier* and *not* each model number (as evidenced by AT&T, Bell, Rogers, and Telus all having an i747 but different images).
*Don't follow these 3 steps - they're just so you know what you'll be doing. *So the 30-second version of what you're doing (for those who are comfortable with bricking their phones and repairing them):
Download the custom Odin file and unzip it from the .7z archive.
Flash the custom Odin file in using the PDA field in Odin.
Flash your custom Recovery via the *dd* command in ADB SHELL or a terminal. *DO NOT USE ODIN FOR RECOVERY!*


----------



## Jaxidian

*ACTUAL GUIDE:*

*Step 1:*
Download your file:
AT&T - 653fac8617dff19e58968d173d5ffbf6
Bell - 17a0c7a9699290370d5026c8061aeb22
Canada Virgin Mobile - 17a0c7a9699290370d5026c8061aeb22 (NOTE: Filename says "Bell")
Sprint - 6862c92679f8066a29659e851bb7895b
Telus - 791987911d42f67e0ff3e5bb34972a75
T-Mobile - 057d7d1c39dd415ee9091297c53b8ceb
Verizon - Please see this thread
This downloaded file should be a .7z file. You will need 7-zip or some other application to extract it. In the future, the *.tar* file you extract out of the .7z file will be referred to as *The Odin File*.

*Step 2:*
Flash The Odin File:

When you flash The Odin File, it will effectively flash rooted stock onto your phone. It will replace pretty much everything. However, I don't believe it will wipe your user data. Additionally, I don't believe it will wipe your internal storage (pseudo sdcard). I can confirm that the T-Mobile one doesn't. So this will allow you to root your device so you can then create backups of what you have on your currently non-rooted phone (a nice plus). However, don't take my word for it. Assume it's going to factory reset your phone. (Consequently, if you're already rooted and running a custom ROM and you flash this file, you will want to reset as your user data will be incompatible with this stock ROM.)

Open up Odin, boot your phone into download mode (for my phone, it's *VolDown + Home + Power* but I hear it's slightly different for some models), tell your phone to continue with a custom ROM (this will NOT trigger the counter), connect your phone to your computer (use the cable that came with your phone for best results), and ensure that Odin sees your phone in the left-most box. Ensure that only *Auto Reboot* and *F. Reset Time* boxes are checked - no others! Click the *PDA* button and go find The Odin File.

AT NO TIME AFTER THIS MAY YOU INTERRUPT THE PHONE, COMPUTER, CABLE, or NEIGHTBOR'S CAT! In fact, don't even multi-task on your computer while this is flashing! If you do, you increase the likelihood of your computer causing a blue-screen-of-death. So just go make yourself a sandwich and make sure no children, pets, roommates, or spouses can disturb anything! (This means your cat stepping on a power strip and powering it off as well - yes, I've had that happen before while flashing something!)

Click the Start button. DO NOT DISTURB ANYTHING WHILE FLASHING! When Odin's box turns green and says *Pass*, then and only then may you disturb things. NOT BEFORE!

*Step 3:*
Flash your recovery:
There are a few methods for doing this. I recommend that you use TWRP which can easily be installed by Goo Manager. If you want standard CWM, then you can use ROM Manager to easily install this. If you want to manually install CWM (or want CWM Touch for free), you can get the recovery images here. Beyond that help, flashing your recovery is beyond the scope of this post. However, *DO NOT USE ODIN TO FLASH RECOVERY*! Flashing it via Odin *will trigger your counter* (it won't brick your device or anything if you do it right, though).

The method I recommend involves running ADB SHELL and then executing the *dd* command. It can be found in this post (that post may or may not have the recovery file you want to flash - you must go get your own recovery file, just refer to that post for how to execute the *dd* command). Just in case that post changes, here is the necessary command to execute on your recovery image.

**NOTE: This has been tested for Sprint, AT&T, and T-Mobile. I don't know if it's been tested for other models/carriers. Please research this yourself if you're on another carrier. That said, I believe it's fine for you. But it's not my phone on the line when you execute it!



> to install:
> -have root
> -have adb
> 
> adb push recovery.img /sdcard/recovery.img
> adb shell
> su
> dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
> reboot recovery


*Q/A:*
Q: _I did this but now my phone FCs a lot or bootloops. What did I do wrong?_
A: Try to do a factory reset. These images are from fairly old images so if you've flash this on top of a newer version, that would be the problem.

Q: _What happens to my modem when flashing these?_
A: These images are from fairly old images so if you've flash this on top of a newer modem, then that means you just downgraded your modem. Simple enough - just go update your modem from one of the many lovely threads dedicated to that. Be careful to flash only the right ones, though!

Q: _I did this and it triggered my flash counter!_
A: You didn't do something right, then. Flashing Recovery via Odin is the most likely way to do this. Some custom ROMs being flashed via Odin can also trigger this. Fortunately, there's a tool called "Triangle Away" that can fix this for you. Be careful, though. It's a dangerous app! Most don't have problems with it but it messes with some nasty areas of your phone that weren't meant to be messed with, so be careful!

Q: _The links are dead. Where can I find the files?_
A: The links are hosted via Goo.IM. See if they're having any infrastructure issues. If they continue to be dead but Goo.IM seems to be alive, PM me and I'll see if I can re-upload the files.

Q: _What about the lost IMEI issue? Will this cause me to lose my IMEI?_
A: I'll be frank here. We don't really understand the IMEI issue completely. So I absolutely cannot say "No" with certainty. That said, I've not heard this method ever triggering the issue. At current, the theory is that a flawed version of CWM was the primary culprit for this but this is a very vague theory at this time. It's theorized that using TWRP will keep you safe, hence why I previously mentioned that was the "preferred" recovery to use. Another current theory is that Samsung goofed and has a protection system that is SUPPOSED to keep this problem from happening but instead it actually CAUSES this problem! Ultimately, nobody really knows so you really need to be careful to always follow directions and realize that any modding/rooting/romming you do comes with some serious risks!

Q: _I'm still concerned about the lost IMEI issue. Any suggestions?_
A: Yes! Absolutely EVERYBODY should go read this thread in its entirety to be better informed. That thread even has some procedures (for certain models, please read more there) that can help you recover if you ever lose your IMEI! That thread has been around for a while and was just updated yesterday (as of 9/4) with some significantly new information. Keep it bookmarked!


----------



## shep8228

No love for US Celluar, or am I missing something ? Good work otherwise


----------



## RMarkwald

shep8228 said:


> No love for US Celluar, or am I missing something ? Good work otherwise


+1 to that.

I wonder if you'd be willing to look into adding this for US Cellular Jax once they release their stock firmware for the phone? I know that the Sprint root method/flashing recovery works.

Great work with this!


----------



## Jaxidian

Let me know when the USCC stock firmware is available somewhere and either I'll try to create it myself or ask *mrRobinson* to do so. I'd prefer to have him do it since he's mastered the process but I've yet to get 100% through the process (since he provided what I was attempting to create).

I think it'll be available at this link some day.


----------



## RMarkwald

Jaxidian said:


> Let me know when the USCC stock firmware is available somewhere and either I'll try to create it myself or ask *mrRobinson* to do so. I'd prefer to have him do it since he's mastered the process but I've yet to get 100% through the process (since he provided what I was attempting to create).
> 
> I think it'll be available at this link some day.


Awesome I can do that for you! Thank you!


----------



## johnomaz

How does one see how many times they've flashed? Can we see it or is it only something Samsung/Verizon can see?


----------



## Jaxidian

johnomaz said:


> How does one see how many times they've flashed? Can we see it or is it only something Samsung/Verizon can see?


Boot into "Download Mode" (or Odin mode or whatever you want to call it) and then hit Vol Up to agree that custom roms are bad, m'kay? Once you do that, you get a few status messages at the top.


----------



## Shark

Too bad I already rooted.


----------



## djj624

How do you get out of Odin mode once your in it.? Also can you get to recovery from Odin mode?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

djj624 said:


> How do you get out of Odin mode once your in it.? Also can you get to recovery from Odin mode?


1) Battery pull
2) You can't exactly go from Odin mode to Recovery. You must power off and then do the button combination to get to Recovery. I believe there are a couple combinations, depending on your model. Vol Up + Home + Power is mine (TMo).


----------



## Jaxidian

FYI, Chainfire is working on Triangle Away for us. Just tested it for TMo and it worked as expected. So for those of you who have already tripped your counter or are on VZW, there's a light at the end of the tunnel. It's just not quite yet here. If he doesn't get it out today, there might be a 2-month delay but sounds like it's coming for sure!


----------



## RMarkwald

Jaxidian said:


> FYI, Chainfire is working on Triangle Away for us. Just tested it for TMo and it worked as expected. So for those of you who have already tripped your counter or are on VZW, there's a light at the end of the tunnel. It's just not quite yet here. If he doesn't get it out today, there might be a 2-month delay but sounds like it's coming for sure!


Nice I saw him post that up on Twitter. Thanks for testing!


----------



## RMarkwald

The method now works for Sprint as well, so wondering if it will then work for US Cellular as well for the Triangle Away as far as tripping the flash counter?


----------



## Jaxidian

RMarkwald said:


> The method now works for Sprint as well, so wondering if it will then work for US Cellular as well for the Triangle Away as far as tripping the flash counter?


It's possible but it's also possible that it could hard-brick your device. He was mostly concerned with partition tables. If USCC partition tables are identical to Sprint, then perhaps. But be aware of the risks if/when you try it. There is no recovering from it short of replacing the motherboard in your phone or reprogramming it with a JTAG unit.


----------



## RMarkwald

Jaxidian said:


> It's possible but it's also possible that it could hard-brick your device. He was mostly concerned with partition tables. If USCC partition tables are identical to Sprint, then perhaps. But be aware of the risks if/when you try it. There is no recovering from it short of replacing the motherboard in your phone or reprogramming it with a JTAG unit.


I'm not even rooted yet, so to even attempt this I'd want to talk to him about it first to see what his thoughts were.


----------



## Jaxidian

RMarkwald said:


> I'm not even rooted yet, so to even attempt this I'd want to talk to him about it first to see what his thoughts were.


Well, that's most likely impossible for the next 2 months. He's probably on a plane now flying away from his dev environments.


----------



## macauman

Can I flash CWM Recovery through ROM Manager without tripping the counter?


----------



## Jaxidian

macauman said:


> Can I flash CWM Recovery through ROM Manager without tripping the counter?


I've not done it myself but I've heard other people say it works just fine, no counter increase.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## RMarkwald

Someone on the US Cellular forum tried the apk on their rooted device and got: Magic header not found, incompatible device" and then hitting OK aborts the program.

Looks like USCC folk will have to wait for Chainfire and hopefully he can lend a hand.

Kernel source is out for the USCC device now.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald

RMarkwald said:


> Someone on the US Cellular forum tried the apk on their rooted device and got: Magic header not found, incompatible device" and then hitting OK aborts the program.
> 
> Looks like USCC folk will have to wait for Chainfire and hopefully he can lend a hand.
> 
> Kernel source is out for the USCC device now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


You may know this already Jax, ODIN return to stock images are available now too.


----------



## Jaxidian

RMarkwald said:


> You may know this already Jax, ODIN return to stock images are available now too.


Awesome! I think I saw somewhere that you had rooted without tripping. I didn't see the method/process/file. Is it via the same process as here? Can you hook me up with some info? I'm working on gathering all of the files and uploading them to goo.im for mirroring so we have them readily available at various locations. Already have a couple up now.


----------



## RMarkwald

Jaxidian said:


> Awesome! I think I saw somewhere that you had rooted without tripping. I didn't see the method/process/file. Is it via the same process as here? Can you hook me up with some info? I'm working on gathering all of the files and uploading them to goo.im for mirroring so we have them readily available at various locations. Already have a couple up now.


Sure!

How to root w/o tripping flash counter (it is the VZW method, but works. Device will state "Modified" in Settings - About phone. Some have reported that it tripped their counter, some like me haven't had it happen.): http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792342

This also has the link to TWRP recovery too: http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/2183-how-to-install-cwm-or-twrp8-without-tripping-the-flash-counter/

Potential flash counter reset for USCC (still waiting for verification/someone to do it.): http://rootzwiki.com...-flash-counter/


----------



## Raykovitz

The T-mobile download link is down...


----------



## Jaxidian

Raykovitz said:


> The T-mobile download link is down...


Sorry for the slow response. I'm working on uploading these files to goo.im. I just moved into a temporary condo until we buy a house later this year and my internet here is pretty crappy. So please forgive me as it'll take quite a while for me to get these uploaded.


----------



## Raykovitz

Jaxidian said:


> Sorry for the slow response. I'm working on uploading these files to goo.im. I just moved into a temporary condo until we buy a house later this year and my internet here is pretty crappy. So please forgive me as it'll take quite a while for me to get these uploaded.


No problem JAX... I found the file and have ROOT.. Thanks


----------



## Jaxidian

All files in the thread have been re-uploaded and are active. Please let me know if a link dies and I'll fix it but they're all now up at my repository on Goo.IM so they should be good pending any infrastructure issues over there.


----------



## scifan

Your instructions worked like a champ... Though I had some difficulty laying hands on a recovery image to use...

And I ran into a few problems because I was running the *UVALH2 update... so most thing's were fcing after flashing with root... but after getting a recovery on, I was able to flash a stock LH2 image with root over top of my system via the recovery, and I'm cooking with gas... root, on lh2 without any counter increment.*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Jaxidian

scifan said:


> Your instructions worked like a champ... Though I had some difficulty laying hands on a recovery image to use...
> 
> And I ran into a few problems because I was running the *UVALH2 update... so most thing's were fcing after flashing with root... but after getting a recovery on, I was able to flash a stock LH2 image with root over top of my system via the recovery, and I'm cooking with gas... root, on lh2 without any counter increment.*
> 
> *Thanks!*


I guess I should update the OP to say that if you do this, you should probably also do a factory reset. Thanks for the feedback.

For recovery images, your best bets are to either use Goo Manager (preferred for our Galaxy S3s due to the IMEI issue) to install TWRP or ROM Manager to install CWM. If you want to manually install CWM (or want CWM Touch for free), you can always get them from here.

EDIT: Updated the OP with info to help others from having both of your problems (finding a Recovery and bootloops/FCs due to "downgrading" the OS image).


----------



## scifan

I backed up using qpst before doing anything...

My imei appears to still be intact...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

scifan said:


> I backed up using qpst before doing anything...
> 
> My imei appears to still be intact...


Great! I STRONGLY recommend people backup their IMEI via whatever the most current/best method is before doing anything! Once you lose your IMEI, you're stuck with a hack for the rest of your phone's life.


----------



## billymaloney3

instead of installing the recovery in adb can you just reboot and download goo and flash it in that app?


----------



## Jaxidian

billymaloney3 said:


> instead of installing the recovery in adb can you just reboot and download goo and flash it in that app?


Yup, you sure can!


----------



## billymaloney3

thanks and also what are some ways that you could mess up and brick, like for example I know one way is unplugging to early and any other is using the wrong phones software

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian

billymaloney3 said:


> thanks and also what are some ways that you could mess up and brick, like for example I know one way is unplugging to early and any other is using the wrong phones software



If you flash something to/from the wrong carrier, that can really screw you up. I forget the details but some SGS3's partitions for the kernel and bootloader are swapped. So if you flash something from a certain wrong carrier, it will flash that kernel over top of your bootloader. Needless to say, booting is difficult after that.
Pulling the plug or a cat stepping on the power switch of your power strip while you're flashing can brick you.
Flashing a bad package. Protect against corrupted downloads by comparing MD5s. Protect against dev bugs by not flashing something until it is tried and tested many times.
If you use Triangle Away, it's a very dangerous tool and there is certainly the possibility for it to brick your device. Always be careful with anything like that! This isn't to say that JUST Triangle Away is bad or anything but ANY tool that does low-level stuff like this is potentially dangerous!
Fluke. Sometimes flukes just happen and unfortunately, sometimes they just happen to you. That is why rooting and romming is a dangerous activity. It's less dangerous for Samsung because they can reprogram chips individually but we simply lack the experience and the tools to do this.
I'm sure there are more ways to brick but those are what come to mind.


----------



## Stuntm4nM1k3

Applying the system update that im notified after this process wil cause me to lose root correct? Where can i get an updated image and should flashing via recovery increment the counter?


----------



## Jaxidian

Stuntm4nM1k3 said:


> Applying the system update that im notified after this process wil cause me to lose root correct? Where can i get an updated image and should flashing via recovery increment the counter?


You have a few options here. One of the easiest ones is to use one of the following tools:

Voodoo OTA Root Keeper
Mobile ODIN

There are plenty of guides out there on how to use these so I'm not going to bother explaining them but both of them can take an OTA update and "inject" root into them. I don't think either will increment your counter. But in case you make a mistake and increment it, there's always Triangle Away.

As always, all of these tools are fairly low level and can be dangerous (just like rooting), so go research them before you use any of them. But these are the things to start looking into first.


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl

Jaxidian said:


> You have a few options here. One of the easiest ones is to use one of the following tools:
> 
> Voodoo OTA Root Keeper
> Mobile ODIN
> 
> There are plenty of guides out there on how to use these so I'm not going to bother explaining them but both of them can take an OTA update and "inject" root into them. I don't think either will increment your counter. But in case you make a mistake and increment it, there's always Triangle Away.
> 
> As always, all of these tools are fairly low level and can be dangerous (just like rooting), so go research them before you use any of them. But these are the things to start looking into first.


I accidentally installed the new update before doing either of these things. Is it possible to root with the new update installed through the original process? I have checked my root permissions after the update and they are nonexistent. Any help would be much appreciated.

SGH-I747 AT&T


----------



## Jaxidian

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> I accidentally installed the new update before doing either of these things. Is it possible to root with the new update installed through the original process? I have checked my root permissions after the update and they are nonexistent. Any help would be much appreciated.


What version are you on now? I think there might be an updated image to make this really easy on you. Post your version while I go find an updated image. I'm planning on linking to the updated images in the OP once I get them re-hosted but haven't done that yet due to being insanely busy the past month.

UPDATE:
So I'm assuming you're on AT&T I747UCALG1. If so, here's that version rooted (link) thanks to mrRobinson.
md5sum: 2d3c950883f82d7aae4b0c2a073140ca

If you are on that version, then you _should_ (no promises) be able to flash this without performing a data wipe. If you're on a different version (I honestly don't know what's latest), then I'm not sure exactly what will happen. Either way, back up anything important first! And of course, once you re-root, you'll still have to get Recovery back on your device. At this point, I recommend you just install Goo Manager and let it flash TWRP for you - easiest and safest imho.

Also, be sure to go read up on the current state of the IMEI issue and try to protect yourself there as well!


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl

Jaxidian said:


> What version are you on now? I think there might be an updated image to make this really easy on you. Post your version while I go find an updated image. I'm planning on linking to the updated images in the OP once I get them re-hosted but haven't done that yet due to being insanely busy the past month.
> 
> UPDATE:
> So I'm assuming you're on AT&T I747UCALG1. If so, here's that version rooted (link) thanks to mrRobinson.
> md5sum: 2d3c950883f82d7aae4b0c2a073140ca
> 
> If you are on that version, then you _should_ (no promises) be able to flash this without performing a data wipe. If you're on a different version (I honestly don't know what's latest), then I'm not sure exactly what will happen. Either way, back up anything important first! And of course, once you re-root, you'll still have to get Recovery back on your device. At this point, I recommend you just install Goo Manager and let it flash TWRP for you - easiest and safest imho.
> 
> Also, be sure to go read up on the current state of the IMEI issue and try to protect yourself there as well!


Well when i originally rooted, I did so without flashing a custom rom or anything. All I did was odin the root and let it do its work. I just want to have my phone rooted and still running the stock rom. The update i just did added the brightness control in the notification bar. This was an AT&T minor update. Once the update finished, i used a root checker and it said that my device was no longer rooted. Will I be able to flash the root and only the root? I just want to make sure before follow through with the process. Here is a screen of my phone data.


----------



## Jaxidian

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> Well when i originally rooted, I did so without flashing a custom rom or anything. All I did was odin the root and let it do its work. I just want to have my phone rooted and still running the stock rom. The update i just did added the brightness control in the notification bar. This was an AT&T minor update. Once the update finished, i used a root checker and it said that my device was no longer rooted. Will I be able to flash the root and only the root? I just want to make sure before follow through with the process.


When you root via the process outlined in this thread, what you are doing is flashing a stock ROM with root injected into it already. So it's just like an OTA but comes pre-rooted for you. So this process is really more than just rooting your current ROM but is instead blowing it away with another ROM. It will still be a stock ROM but will likely be an older version forcing you to perform a factory reset.

Go into your Settings -> About and take a screenshot of all of the different version information and post it here (if it shows it, be sure to remove your ph# and IMEI for privacy reasons). Once I see that, then I can tell you more what to do. It's very important to post the version information of your current ROM. If it shows "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I747UCALG1" then that link I have ~2 posts back should do it for you. If it's something else, then that link might not do it for you.[/background]


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl

Jaxidian said:


> When you root via the process outlined in this thread, what you are doing is flashing a stock ROM with root injected into it already. So it's just like an OTA but comes pre-rooted for you. So this process is really more than just rooting your current ROM but is instead blowing it away with another ROM. It will still be a stock ROM but will likely be an older version forcing you to perform a factory reset.
> 
> Go into your Settings -> About and take a screenshot of all of the different version information and post it here (if it shows it, be sure to remove your ph# and IMEI for privacy reasons). Once I see that, then I can tell you more what to do. It's very important to post the version information of your current ROM. If it shows "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I747UCALG1" then that link I have ~2 posts back should do it for you. If it's something else, then that link might not do it for you.[/background]


Here is my info page


----------



## Jaxidian

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> Here is my info page


Okay, so you have I747UCLH9 and that rooted ROM is I747UCALG1 - different versions. I'm too ignorant about the AT&T releases to know for certain what will happen although I have some guesses but I don't want to guess with your device and data. ;-)

Before I continue, let me ask you this: Is it important that you avoid doing a factory reset? If you're fine doing a factory reset, then just do that and flash the G1 file via the directions in this thread and you'll be good! If you can't/don't want to do a factory reset, then we'll have to work harder. So let me know that so we don't waste needless time.


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl

Jaxidian said:


> Okay, so you have I747UCLH9 and that rooted ROM is I747UCALG1 - different versions. I'm too ignorant about the AT&T releases to know for certain what will happen although I have some guesses but I don't want to guess with your device and data. ;-)
> 
> Before I continue, let me ask you this: Is it important that you avoid doing a factory reset? If you're fine doing a factory reset, then just do that and flash the G1 file via the directions in this thread and you'll be good! If you can't/don't want to do a factory reset, then we'll have to work harder. So let me know that so we don't waste needless time.


Well.. I would like to avoid the reset if at all possible because because I want to avoid loosing data for certain app and games (however childish that may sound). I have hacked a lot of games and re written data values in them and i am sure that the reset will wipe all that work i have done. I know the first time i flashed the rooted rom, it did not require a reset. I was hoping for that same option in this case. If possible, i would like to have the rooted rom with the recent update included, as it does have a few perks included with it. I know i am requesting a lot but I really do appreciate your work to help me out.


----------



## Jaxidian

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> Well.. I would like to avoid the reset if at all possible because because I want to avoid loosing data for certain app and games (however childish that may sound). I have hacked a lot of games and re written data values in them and i am sure that the reset will wipe all that work i have done. I know the first time i flashed the rooted rom, it did not require a reset. I was hoping for that same option in this case. If possible, i would like to have the rooted rom with the recent update included, as it does have a few perks included with it. I know i am requesting a lot but I really do appreciate your work to help me out.


Okay, I've created a new thread for you since your problem is beyond the scope of this thread. This will hopefully get some people more informed with the AT&T versions involved in helping you as well. I'll try to keep an eye on it but hopefully somebody will have some good info for you. I proposed a couple options but need verification on which one is more appropriate for you.


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl

Jaxidian said:


> Okay, I've created a new thread for you since your problem is beyond the scope of this thread. This will hopefully get some people more informed with the AT&T versions involved in helping you as well. I'll try to keep an eye on it but hopefully somebody will have some good info for you. I proposed a couple options but need verification on which one is more appropriate for you.


Thank you kind sir. You are much appreciated.


----------



## roly17

everything seemed to work fine. odin showed that it passed but my phone keeps saying that "Unfortunately, the process android.acore has stopped". this keepd popping up every 2 seconds. can you please advise as to what might be wrong?
Should i try a factory reset from cwr? What should I do before I try the wipe What would the consequences be? I won't have access to computer until this evening.
Or should I try to reinstall this package again?
I tried to wipe dalvik & cache and fix permissions. No good.
I can't open dialer, messages.
To type this i can only do a word or two at a time, because this message keeps popping up.
Or can i just install a new rom since i do have root?

NVM... I got home and read through again. Saw that I should factory reset. All is good now.


----------



## beamrider

Is this still a valid method, wasn't sure if it mattered if the s3 already had JB on it or not, just wanting to make sure I know everything I need to know before I try this, thanks!


----------



## ACLakey

Are there any updated files for the USCC version of the S3?


----------



## trparky

How would one go about just rooting the phone and that's it?

Would one just ODIN the rooted stock image over to the phone, install OTA RootKeeper, protect root, and then let it download and install the OTA update? Obviously, after the OTA update is done you'd restore root via the OTA RootKeeper app.


----------

